# HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung



## killa132 (10. Juni 2016)

*HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Moin,

meine alte Backup-Festplatte wird nach einem Grafikkarten-Tausch auf Windows nicht mehr richtig erkannt.

Genaue Kennzeichnung der Festplatte: Western Digital WD20EARS Caviar Green 2TB 


Die Festplatte wird im BIOS angezeigt und auch im Gerätemanager. (screenshot)
Es hat gestern noch ganz normal funktioniert.
Von einem Defekt gehe ich nicht aus, da sie wie gesagt gestern noch funktioniert hat.

Bisher habe ich Stom-und Satakabel gewechselt ohne Erfolg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Läuft sie denn und kannst Du darauf zugreifen? Laufwerksbuchstabe gecheckt/angepasst?
Gruß T.


----------



## killa132 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Nein, das meinte ich doch. Sie wird nur im BIOS und Gerätemanager erkannt.
Nicht auf Arbeitsplatz und Datenträgerverwaltung.


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Wenn sie im Bios erkannt wird, hast Du sie dort auch priorisiert? Bei meinem Asrock mußte ich sie in der Liste(nicht Bootreihenfolge!) nach oben verschieben.
Gruß T.


----------



## killa132 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Ich will nicht von ihr booten, da sie nur eine Backup-Festplatte ist.
Starten tu ich von einer SSD-Festplatte.


----------



## drebbin (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*



killa132 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht von ihr booten, da sie nur eine Backup-Festplatte ist.
> Starten tu ich von einer SSD-Festplatte.


Partition magic schon probiert?


----------



## killa132 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*



drebbin schrieb:


> Partition magic schon probiert?



Ne, was genau kann ich da machen?


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*



killa132 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht von ihr booten, da sie nur eine Backup-Festplatte ist.
> Starten tu ich von einer SSD-Festplatte.


Lesen!!! Deswegen schrieb ich "nicht Bootreihenfolge!"
Gruß T.


----------



## drebbin (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

MiniTool Partition Wizard | Best partition magic alternative for Windows PC and Server
das hier meinte ich eigentlich

Ein Programm was so ziemlich jeden Spaß mit Datenträgern machen kann und vor allem alle Formate erkennt.
Einfach mal schauen ob es darin aufgeführt ist.


----------



## killa132 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Lesen!!! Deswegen schrieb ich "nicht Bootreihenfolge!"
> Gruß T.




Aso, tut mir Leid, mein Fehler.
Ich hab auch ein Asrock, B75 Pro 3-M
Wie genau kann ich die Platte priorisieren?



drebbin schrieb:


> MiniTool Partition Wizard | Best partition magic alternative for Windows PC and Server
> das hier meinte ich eigentlich
> 
> Ein Programm was so ziemlich jeden Spaß mit Datenträgern machen kann und vor allem alle Formate erkennt.
> Einfach mal schauen ob es darin aufgeführt ist.



Ich schau mal nach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist die dort auch nicht


----------



## drebbin (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Seltsam... Anderen SATA port am board ausprobiert?


----------



## killa132 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Ja ohne Erfolg


----------



## drebbin (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Nur SSd anschließen, booten, runterfahren. HDD anschließen und hoffen 
Hast du ein live system auf USB/dvd wir ubuntu etc da von dem aus du testen kannst?


----------



## killa132 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Als erstes SSD usw hab ich schon gemacht, auch nix.
Ein Live-System? Ubuntu? USB-Stick hab ich,  aber mit dem Rest bin ich nicht vertraut.


----------



## drebbin (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Download - Linux Mint
Hier nimmst du einfach gleich den ersten Link Cinnamon 64bit (eigentlich ist es hierfür egal) und lädst das runter.

Universal USB Installer – Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux
Mit diesem Programm installierst du die Linux-Iso auf den USB Stick

Wenn das Fertig ist musst du eifnach vom USB Stick booten und kommst dann ins Linux. Wenn du dort auf dem Desktop bist gehst du (wie beim Windows) links unten in die steuerung rein und gibst im Suchfeld "gparted" ein - dort bekommst du dann alle erkennbaren Datenträger aufgelistet.


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

BIOS/UEFI aufrufen/starten>Systemstart>Hard Drive BBS Priorities>Systemstartoptionen #1-3
Gruß T.


----------



## killa132 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> BIOS/UEFI aufrufen/starten>Systemstart>Hard Drive BBS Priorities>Systemstartoptionen #1-3
> Gruß T.



Habe gerade nachgeschat, der war schon priorisiert.

@ drebbin


----------



## drebbin (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Ich schau nebenbei EM...ich renn nicht weg


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*



killa132 schrieb:


> Habe gerade nachgeschat, der war schon priorisiert.


Schade, das wäre die einfachere Lösung gewesen. Dann viel Erfolg.
Gruß T.


----------



## killa132 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Leider kommt eine Fehlermeldung, also wenn ich Linux starten will




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT1024 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Placebohandlungen im UEFI? Egal.


killa132 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_ Andere Geräte_
Da geht es doch schon los. Sollte das Teil nicht lieber unter _Laufwerke_ zu finden sein? 
Und was ist das für ein _Unbekanntes Gerät_?

Ein anderer Rechner ist offenbar nicht verfügbar, hätte das bestimmt etwas vereinfacht.


----------



## killa132 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Placebohandlungen im UEFI? Egal.
> 
> 
> _ Andere Geräte_
> ...




Das unbekannte Gerät war eine defekte Grafikkarte, obwohl die jetzt repariert ist, taucht sie trotzdem dort auf.
Habe auch die Grafikkarte kurzzeitig rausgeholt, es stand trotzdem noch das unbekannte Gerät im Geräte-Manager.


----------



## killa132 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Moin moin,
habe nun die Festplatte in ein Festplattengehäuse eingebaut und dann per USB am PC angeschlossen, das Ergebnis:

Die Festplatte wird unter Gerätemanager erkannt aber nicht auf dem Arbeitsplatz angezeigt.
Unter Datenträgerverwaltung ist sie auch zu erkennen wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen, aber leider kann ich da nichts machen, kein Laufwerkbuchstaben zuordnen oder formatieren, da geht garnichts.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drebbin (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Und Linux?


----------



## killa132 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*



drebbin schrieb:


> Und Linux?



Da kommt ja die Fehlermeldung beim Starten des Systems, im Post 20, ist der Screenshot.


----------



## drebbin (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Coole  Tastatur in dem Bild  
Wenn du vom USB stick aus nicht mit Linux starten kannst ist entweder der stick kaputt oder dein mainboard mag was nicht....BIOS update?


----------



## killa132 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Hahahha, danke sehr 
Schau mal gleich nach wegen der BIOS-Version. Stick ist allerdings auf jeden Fall in Ordnung.

Also neuste BIOS sind installiert. Liegt dann wohl nicht daran.


----------



## drebbin (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

ich schmeiß ab jetzt einfach mal Ideen in den Raum...

Probier mal Gparted Live
GParted Live on USB

Das ist sozusagen der Linux Teil zur Datenträgerverwaltung als eigenständiges Live-System.


----------



## killa132 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Versteh nicht wie man das installiert lol
Vielleicht ein anderer Vorschlag?

Hier noch ein Screenshot vom BIOS, die Festplatte wird erkannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killa132 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Habe ebend gParted nun doch zum laufen bekommen, allerdings wie auch da die Festplatte nicht erkannt.
Was kann ich nun noch machen?


----------



## godless.prayer (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Eventuell nicht richtig geerdet beim Grafikkarten Tausch und die Logik der Platte hat durch nen elektrischen Schlag nen Treffer bekommen. 
Hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit, die Festplatte an einem anderen Rechner anzuschließen und zu testen, ob da das gleiche Fehlerbild auftritt?

Deutet halt leider schon irgendwie darauf hin, dass mit der HDD was nicht in Ordnung ist, könnte aber eben durch einen Test an anderer Hardware bestätigt werden.


----------



## killa132 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Mit einem anderen PC kann ich es erst am Wochenende testen, das hatte ich eh vor.
Ich schreib dann nochmal, sobald ich das ausprobiert habe.

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten!


----------



## killa132 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Moin moin,

nach ca. 1 Monat melde ich mich nun wieder.
Dachte die Festplatte wäre hinüber, deshalb habe ich den verzweifelten Versuch gestartet sie für ca. 3-5 Minuten im Backofen zu "backen", so wie es in einem Tutorial stand, was ich im Internet gefunden habe.
Gebacken wurde sie gestern, ebend habe ich sie am PC angeschlossen und siehe da, sie wird erkannt, sowohl im Bios, als auch auf dem Arbeitsplatz ohne vorher irgendwas in der Datenträgerverwaltung zu machen.
Meine ganzen von ca. 1,3TB sind auch noch vorhanden und laufen problemlos.

Allerdings gibt es ein Problem, bei CrystalDiskInfo wird mir der Zustand: Vorsicht angezeigt.
Kann man das beheben? Oder muss da ne Neue her?


----------



## XT1024 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*



killa132 schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es ein Problem, bei CrystalDiskInfo wird mir der Zustand: Vorsicht angezeigt.


Ein Screenshot oder die Details mal kopieren wär chic.

Unabhängig von dem Zustand: Daten, die irgendwie wichtig sind, werden ja sowieso gesichert. Ein problembehafteter und gebackener Datenträger würde bei mir nicht gerade das Gefühl von Zuverlässigkeit erzeugen.


----------



## killa132 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Das klingt verständlich. Hier die Screenshots

Habe nun  auch das WD Tool mal drüber laufen lassen, die Diagnose musste vom Tool abgebrochen werden, die Platte scheint wohl echte Probleme zu haben und nicht nur etwas zu wenig gebacken sein.
Screenshot unten


----------



## carfabi (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin gerade auf dieses Thema gestoßen, denn ich habe das gleiche Problem. Habe bereits alles beschriebene Probiert aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht.
Gibt es möglicherweise inzwischen eine "ultimative" Lösung?
Wäre super und ich bin jetzt schon dankbar für die Antworten!

P.s. Es handelt sich um einen nagelneuen PC mit den Bauteilen aus dem Anhang.


----------



## newcomer12 (3. November 2019)

*AW: HDD im BIOS & Gerätemanager aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung*

Hallo, dieser Thread steht schon eine Weile.

Aber ich hatte jetzt genau diese Problem und bin bei der Suche nach einer Lösung auf diesen Thread gestoßen.

Komischerweise funktionieren die logischen Lösungen nicht. 
W10 ignoriert die 2. Platte hartnäckig.

Jetzt habe ich zufällig eine unkonventionelle Lösung gefunden: 

Die 2.Platte abstecken und Windows starten. 
Jetzt im laufenden Betrieb die 2. Platte dazustecken. 
Da passiert noch nichts, die Platte wird nicht angezeigt.
Jetzt Windows neu starten, und siehe da, die 2.Platte wird angezeigt !!!

Bei mir wars halt so, das auf beiden Platten Windows installiert ist und beide, einzeln startfähig sind. 
Den Bootmanager habe ich nicht installiert, da ich nur von der 1.Platte, der SSD starten möchte.
Komisch, dass aber dann die 2. Platte in der Datenträgerverwaltung gar nicht angezeigt wird ?????

Übrigens, das ganze Spiel funktioniert auch in die andere Richtung. Wenn ich die SSD abstecke und von
der HDD starte und dann im laufenden Betrieb die SSD dazustecke, ist ab dem nächsten Neustart
die SSD dauerhaft die 2.Platte !!


----------

